# Bass maltings fire



## redT1ger (Jul 21, 2014)

No info as yet, but its on fire......


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.itv.com/news/calendar/story/2014-07-20/fire-at-sleaford-bass-maltings-buildings/

looks like just one building
possibly deliberate......no shit!!!!!!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 21, 2014)

oh no that's tragic!
such an iconic building!


----------



## Kezz44 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nooooo!!! Should have done this at the weekend, was only a few miles away!!! :-(


----------

